# SATA drivers for Dell Percision 390



## Tuscola (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a Dell Percsion 390 that crashed. I loaded a new hard drive and when I go to Load Win XP it says there is no hard drive available. What drivers do I need to load for the RAID in order for XP to see the drive?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Go into bios and disable raid. Set bios up for ide instead of raid.


----------



## Tuscola (Sep 19, 2007)

I did that, but XP still says no hard drive attached.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Go here, if the link doesnt work go to dell support, I guess you need
a sata driver. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=41&fileid=222228

You could always call dell or try there online support.


----------

